# You have to see her eating her cake..  It's a hoot!



## stsinner (Jan 13, 2009)

Mocha loved her cake, and, no, we didn't give her the one made with cocoa powder.  I want to thank those of you who took the time to research the cocoa powder.  I was listening.

I think these are hillarious:


----------



## ATXshots (Jan 13, 2009)

LOL the blue nose is priceless!


----------



## stsinner (Jan 13, 2009)

ATXshots said:


> LOL the blue nose is priceless!



Her eyeball in the first one just cracks me up..  Her big fat face is taking up the whole bowl, so what the heck is she looking at?


----------



## ATXshots (Jan 13, 2009)

yeah, my dog gets those crazy eyes when she is really excited too .


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 13, 2009)

Fun pics!!! She sure is focused on cleaning out that tiny bowl. Thanks for sharing these with us


----------



## stsinner (Jan 14, 2009)

Antarctican said:


> Fun pics!!! She sure is focused on cleaning out that tiny bowl. Thanks for sharing these with us



It was fun.. Notice how I saw the blanket in the background and had it removed..


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 14, 2009)

Well done about the blanket. And I was going to comment on her eyes in the first, too! Now there is a dog DETERMINED to finish that cake and not leave a crumb inside the bowl!  What fun.
Glad you listened. It was only day before your making-of thread appeared that I heard warnings on German TV, too, on the theobromin in chocolate that can be a deadly poison to some dogs. Maybe not to the size of your Mocha, but smaller ones can kill themselves by eating chocolate. That's what they said, so I'm happy to hear (and see!!!) she was happy with the vanilla cake only, too!!! Late Happy Birthday to her!


----------



## amkphotography (Jan 14, 2009)

LOL! 
Love those. Cute and funny.


----------



## mrodgers (Jan 14, 2009)

Amy is a little upset that she wasn't invited to the party.....






That is one small bowl, hehe.  If Moca eats anything like Amy, the cake was gone before the bowl even hit the floor .


----------



## modlife (Jan 15, 2009)

While we're adding fun pics of our dogs....


----------



## stsinner (Jan 15, 2009)

Those are cute..  I just learned that a friend of mine's dog has cancer and has to be put down.


----------



## modlife (Jan 15, 2009)

stsinner said:


> Those are cute..  I just learned that a friend of mine's dog has cancer and has to be put down.



Wow - talk about a way to kill a happy thread...

Sorry to hear that though - I'm a animal lover too so it does make me think


----------



## amkphotography (Jan 24, 2009)

stsinner, sorry to hear about your friend's dog. That's terrible.  It's always hard losing a pet, even if that means being put down.


----------

